# yellowstone



## hambone (Nov 30, 2008)

Im new here and thought i would share a few pics i took in yellowstone this year

http://s718.photobucket.com/albums/ww190/hamalicius/


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

cool pics man. i really want to take my little family to yellowstone next year. hopefully i can make it happen. btw-welcome!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

closer shots of yogi and booboo next time, k? :lol:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> closer shots of yogi and booboo next time, k? :lol:


----------



## hambone (Nov 30, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> closer shots of yogi and booboo next time, k? :lol:


ya i need a bigger lens its actually a black bear and a wolf fighting over a dead elk in lamar valley my 300mm lens just wasnt enough


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The shots of that elk in the mist are awesome. I really, really like those!!


----------

